# filddle monkey bomb



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I am still a little rattled and unclear. but it seems fiddla has conspired with baddmonkey to bomb the hoohaw out of me!

Thank you guys, you are indeed great friends!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Ha ha ha. Charlie, you are going to need a larger humidor. Great hit, Phil and Ben!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Superb hit! Wow, what a nice selection.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Oops, it seems i posted the same pic twice Sorry!


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Great job guys. No playing around those are some nice sticks there.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

:jaw:

Congrats, Charlie. Awesome hit fiddla & baddmonkey.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

WOW, very nice. Enjoy the smokes charlie


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

You don't mess with the fiddla and the monkey, or else...


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice hit Charlie.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

cp478 said:


> Oops, it seems i posted the same pic twice Sorry!


Took care of it for you Charlie! :tu


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow. You should have taken a better cover, but none the less you still would have been hit with this huge bomb.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

madurolover said:


> Took care of it for you Charlie! :tu


thanx a lot , must of still been rattled when i posted the pics!


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm glad you liked them! When I posted that I was getting rid of some of my cigars that I've collected over the past 8 months or so. Phil messaged me right away and said he'd like to buy them, but he wanted me to send them to Charlie. He said that he had been basically watching every move Charlie made and was waiting for his moment to strike. Obviously this was it!

I'm sure they will smoke smooth. They are all at least 3-4 months or older. They had been well and properly kept in my coolerdor in cedar trays. I hope you enjoy smoking all those sticks! I'm sure you will.

Have a great day puffers!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great hit guys, enjoy Charlie.


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Are you okay Charlie? That was a huge hit! Enjoy


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

haha! Great hit guys!

Charlie, how many igloos do you have now?


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Nicely done boys! Enjoy Charlie.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Rubix^3 said:


> haha! Great hit guys!
> 
> Charlie, how many igloos do you have now?


believe it or not i managed to get em all in the on desktop humi.
i believe i am now a 13th level tetris master!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow, nice lineup!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

WTG Phil and Badmonkey. That should keep him busy smoking for awhile!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow, nice hit you guys.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Man I wish that bomb had veered a little south. I would be glad to take that blow.


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

Haha wow, we have some very generous people here on puff


----------



## oa457 (Oct 29, 2008)

very cool hit!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Damn hope you enjoy those smokes.


----------

